# Courtside Monday Night 8/23/04



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

send your emails to [email protected]


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

:soapbox:
Is it actually on this week, or are we going to have a Seachickens game shoved down our throats again?

And if anyone actually knows the Courtside guys, please tell them to stick to Blazers news and avoid the Seahawks talk. Just because Paul Allen owns both teams doesn't mean that fans of one care about the other. I'm willing to bet they don't make a peep about the Blazers on Seahawks radio.
:soapbox:

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> :soapbox:
> Is it actually on this week, or are we going to have a Seachickens game shoved down our throats again?
> 
> ...


email the show about your complaint, chances are MB (if he's the host) will respond to your email, if you're polite.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> email the show about your complaint, chances are MB (if he's the host) will respond to your email, *if you're polite.*


So that is why he doesn't write back!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> So that is why he doesn't write back!


actual email from MB



> Hap,
> 
> just tell howie no, thats not why I don't write him back.
> 
> mb


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> :soapbox:
> Is it actually on this week, or are we going to have a Seachickens game shoved down our throats again?
> 
> ...


I bet they do..... to make "JailBlazer" jokes.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> actual email from MB
> ...


It's the pacing outside studio one and pressing my face against the glass making faces at him before the show isn't it! :rofl:


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Coach Cheeks is on. They aren't even asking him about Zach Randolph.

Not that I'm surprised.

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

So far, I'm agreeing with Cheeks. Which is a suprise, this season is the season for him to show me he isn't a dumbass.

Says he will play Telfair when he can. He says that Zach is at another level. He knows that he needs to do better than he did last year, anything under would be a failure to Zach. So, I think Zach is pretty damn fired up for the season.

BFreak.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I take that back. They did ask him about Zach Randolph, but they avoided the #1 Blazers story, trying to save face for the organization. They asked him about his workouts during the offseason.

Pathetic.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Using excuse of "we don't know much about it, so we didn't ask coach about it."

BS, guys.

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Said that Zach hasn't been charged, which we all know, and that his brother has, another obvious. They are saying there have been a lot of rumors going through the AP, so until I see a report on it for sure, I am not believing anything.

Ric Bucher next.

BFreak.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> I take that back. They did ask him about Zach Randolph, but they avoided the #1 Blazers story, trying to save face for the organization. They asked him about his workouts during the offseason.
> 
> Pathetic.


I agree they should've asked, but come on - do you seriously think Cheeks would've said ANYTHING interesting? You were hoping his guard dropped and he said something like "I knew one day he'd pop a cap in somebody's *** and get caught - OOPS! Can we cut that?"?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

They are talking to Bucher now..about the Olympics!:uhoh: Come on, I thought this was a Blazer Radio show...

BFreak.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree they should've asked, but come on - do you seriously think Cheeks would've said ANYTHING interesting? You were hoping his guard dropped and he said something like "I knew one day he'd pop a cap in somebody's *** and get caught - OOPS! Can we cut that?"?


I don't expect to get any information from Cheeks. I just want to hear what his take on it is.

"I know Zach's a good kid. Let's wait to hear a little more about the situation. I believe in Zach Randolph" would have been sufficient.

But don't ignore the situation because you don't want to believe anything happened. That's an insult to the intelligence of Blazer fans.

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Bucher says that the intimidation factor is gone from Team USA, and that there are still points to be scored by beating Team USA. Bucher doesnt think Team USA players should be taking the heat from the media about the Team construction, puts it in category where a player signs Big $$ contract and doesn't live up to the expectations. (Tim Thomas :yes: ) 

Larry Brown should take some heat, and there is now some pressure. Takling about JacvickavickaskasfsdghjadfgjD). Brown says that he couldn't play in the NBA because he wouldn't get those kinda picks and such. Talking about would he be the shooter the Blazers need. Bucher says that you have to orchestrate your whole offense around SJ to get him to score 28 PPG in the NBA if he _could._ 

BFreak.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

here's my world famous email to the show.



> Hey guys,
> 
> this might be the oddest off season in a long time. For some reason, this team reminds of the teams over the years that had Kelvin Ransey, or Fat Lever, or Darnel Valentine, or Calvin Natt, or Wayne Cooper (the first time), Peter Verhooven and Ken Johnson!
> 
> ...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Dan Dick-----AU! Is on now. Talking to him about the Dallas situation. Snapper says that he could get some PT because Nelly doesnt like to play Rookies, so it would be Terry and Dickau.Dickau says it will be a great oppurtunity. 

BFreak.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

that guy singing that damon song in the commerical is truly horrible


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Now they're talking about Team USA, China and Serbia. This is really getting stupid. I wanna hear E-Mails, and Blazer news!

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> that guy singing that damon song in the commerical is truly horrible


I know but it sure is funny as hell to me.:laugh: The guys voice is :cthread:.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Seriously, can these please freaking talk about the NBA or the Blazers...Nevermind now they are talking about the Mavs. They are saying that Mavs are now players because they got Dampier. Anyone know what his contract is like? Saying maybe all they want from him is the rebounding and defense, not his 10ppg. Oh, they said that Dampiers contract starts at 7 million.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Now they are talking about the salary situation and how that some GM's make the mistake of thinking of taking a pretty big contract when you would think of signing him to that as a FA. 

Shooting is a lost art in the NBA and it is being shown in the Olympics.

BFreak.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

so it's another week of bull? just like last friggin' week? i thought nash was anouncing something this week?


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>:
> Larry Brown should take some heat, and there is now some pressure.


Gotta say, my opinion of Larry has gone down a bit. But I guess he always was a whiner, I just liked the teams he was whining on behalf of. Plus he tended to be the underdog. Here he's the major overdog.



> Takling about JacvickavickaskasfsdghjadfgjD). Brown says that he couldn't play in the NBA because he wouldn't get those kinda picks and such. Talking about would he be the shooter the Blazers need. Bucher says that you have to orchestrate your whole offense around SJ to get him to score 28 PPG in the NBA if he _could._


I watched the game again on tape, and I guess I see what people mean about the moving picks. But on the other hand, sometimes it was just the pick rolling towards the basket. I don't see that the pick moving was the only reason the US players couldn't stop Jasi (I like that nickname, because I can spell it) - and certainly Doug Collins (it was him commentating wasn't it?) never commented about it once. I think this is sour grapes and Larry whining at its worst.

Bucher's comment is just inane. 
1. Who says he has to score 28ppg in the NBA? If he WERE to, then OF COURSE the team would be structuring their offense round him. You don't score that highly on a regular basis without being the main gun. But,
2. Lithuania DIDN'T structure its whole offense round him. He's the PG, ferchrissakes - he has the ball ANYway. Sure they set picks, but what team doesn't do that for their PG?

Stupid. The only way we'll know if he can play in the NBA is if he gets to try.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Talking about Memphis and Heat deal. Memphis gives JWill and Posey for Eddie Jones and Damon Jones or Keyon Dooling. 

RFA's don't move a lot anymore. Only big players that moved were Richardson and Martin. The forgot Hedo though. 

Talking about Cheeks sounds like Shareef will do his thing, I can't really think of words to put it in right now.(Brain Fart) SAR is a little nervous about this role since he isn't starting.

BFreak.

PS: Let me celebrate my 1000th post!:grinning: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

OK, that Damon Stoudamire song was funny the first 10 times, but now it is getting Hella annoying.

Anyone else agree?

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Taking calls now:

First call is about Cheeks wishlist to get a Shooter. Wants too know who else is on the radar 'cept for Wally. Jon Barry just signed with the Nuggz. Talking about Kamaron from New Zealand, is really helping them keep close. 

Anyone got info on that guy? He is 22.

Talking about how hard it is for Team USA to get used to Olympic basketball, also talking about the inside-outside game. Wheels is bringing up Frahm, as of Sep.1st Frahm's contract becomes garunteed. Blazers were liking what they saw from Frahm in the SL.

BFreak. 

Next post is the next call.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

blazer freak nice updates that means I dont have to do a recap tonight


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Taking calls now:
> 
> First call is about Cheeks wishlist to get a Shooter. Wants too know who else is on the radar 'cept for Wally. Jon Barry just signed with the Nuggz. *Talking about Kamaron from New Zealand, is really helping them keep close.*
> ...


Err...that must be an mistake. 'Cameron' from New Zealand is a good shooter, but he is 6'7" 290lbs and about 30 years old.

I'm guessing they mean Kirk Penney...?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Err...that must be an mistake. 'Cameron' from New Zealand is a good shooter, but he is 6'7" 290lbs and about 30 years old.
> ...


ltns sonics spelled backwards


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> but he is 6'7" 290lbs


I see that the "Oliver Miller Diet" has caught on in the land of the kiwis.

:rotf:

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> blazer freak nice updates that means I dont have to do a recap tonight


Anytime. 

Blazers S&C Bob(I think) Medina.

Proven fact that Olympic players usually gets hurt because of no rest. Medina thinks there is some truth to it because, he remember's when Steve Smith came back from it and got hurt and it took him a while.

He does make plans for each player and asks what he wants 2 be next year and what he feels his weakness' are. Every guy he sits down with them and gets on the same page.

Stepania had Knee surgery? Guess that Flu can really kill ya.

OOOO! 

Qyntel,Zach,Theo are in great shape. Damon is always in the best shape. Reef is in good spirits. 

Zach has really changed himself. He has changed his diets and worked out good. 

Cheeks, Jenson, and Medina sat down with Zach and talked about things. 

Zach has really done great. He is saying we are gonna be VERY suprised at how well he is looking.

Medina and Gurgs are good friends.

Medina says Gurgs is a tremendous person. He cares about YOU as a person and that he wants to help you get to your goals. He caers, he works hard everyday, he works harder than the players. Bassy will really blossom with Gurgs. Outlaw has gotten better over the summer because of him. He will do whatever it takes, and is the hardest worker he has ever been around.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap your Email after the break! 

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

By the way Scinos, IDK I am just giving a recap as I hear it.

BFreak.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> I see that the "Oliver Miller Diet" has caught on in the land of the kiwis.
> 
> :rotf:
> ...


:laugh:

He's actually quite a good international player despite his weight problems and being undersized for a PF/C. He also has very good touch from 3 point range (if you can believe it), he shot 6/10 against Argentina and 4/8 against Spain from 3 point range. Handy international player, but not much of an NBA player i'd imagine.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yay! Talking about RAW!:uhoh: I like RAW but come on, I want Blazer stuff! 

BFreak.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap is my hero!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> By the way Scinos, IDK I am just giving a recap as I hear it.
> 
> BFreak.


Yeah, it wasn't a criticism against you or anything. I just know about the NZ players, so I thought i'd comment.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

That was a uselss 5 minutes. I guess I'll be doing these recaps every week I can then. This was kinda fun.

BFreak.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it wasn't a criticism against you or anything. I just know about the NZ players, so I thought i'd comment.


Oh, thats cool. I just saw that you are from NZ. Anyways, I don't think that was the guy they were talking about. It might have been though. They were saying that he kept them in the games against Spain and someone else.

BFreak.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the updates, Blazer Freak (even though I was listening live as well).

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Final Segment.

Talking about ZBo thing, not saying anything though..Dammit. Says he talked to John Nash and he said he knows as much as we know. 

Courtside at the fair next monday. Thanks you guys.

BFreak.

PS:Guess they didnt want to talk about Hap's email. Or Hap was your E-mail about RAW?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Thanks for the updates, Blazer Freak (even though I was listening live as well).
> 
> -Pop


 Welcome.

BFreak.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

:clap: 


blazer freak 


thanks for the notes u da man


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> :clap:
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime. Cima, if you don't mind I'll try and do this every Monday.

BFreak.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Oh, thats cool. I just saw that you are from NZ. Anyways, I don't think that was the guy they were talking about. It might have been though. They were saying that he kept them in the games against Spain and someone else.
> 
> BFreak.


Hmm...maybe they were talking about him. He's certainly kept us in the games against Spain (put up 18pts, 9rebs) and Argentina (scoring 21 pts). He's been lighting it up from 3 too. 

But due to his build and age, I don't think he'd make a good NBA player...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yeah. 290 at 6'7 is just a _bit_ too much. So maybe it was him though. But what doesn't make sense is that they said he was 22.

BFreak.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Yeah. 290 at 6'7 is just a _bit_ too much. So maybe it was him though. But what doesn't make sense is that they said he was 22.
> 
> BFreak.


Yeah, that's confusing. It might be Kirk Penney. He's pretty young and has tried out for several teams (was on the Bulls summer league squad). Might make the NBA as a Richie Frahm type shooter.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Could be, could be.

Anyways, some good news that I posted that I didn't get to comment on was about Zach and Woods. Medina said that Qyntel really worked this summer. Personally, if he added that 15 pounds of muscle, like was reported and maybe added another, if this guy got his head in the game he could be good. He could post up almost every SG in the league. 

Zach is what excites me. I cannot wait too see what kinda of condition he is in. Medina helped him change his diet and everything. 1 funny thing that someone said on there was that they say ZBo with a bag and a half filled with McDonald's getting on the bus going to the game.:laugh: No wonder he can bump around in the post!

BFreak.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Courtside Monday Night Recap 8/23/04 



seg 1 - Show starts Mike Barett , Mike Rice and Brian Wheeler are on the show Snapper is still in athens .


Maurice Cheeks will join the show next segment , other guests Ric Bucher from espn and Dan Dicau.



segment 2 - Cheeks joins the show and Rice asks him what does he think of the U.S A team , Cheeks said those guys will be fine its tough for some of those guys are use to getting about 20 shots a night .

Cheeks is happy to hear that players like Damon are working hard using not making the playoffs as a reason to work even harder , He wants to build from late last year .

Rice asks Cheeks does he know Shareefs number by heart , Cheeks laughs and said yes things are gonna be fine , The way he handled things last year and it tough for him I know but I havent walked in his shoes I never averaged 20 points a game .


Cheeks talks about Telfair saying hes gonna be great He hasnt seen many players that can pass the ball like him .

He can learn alot from Nick and Damon but he will not be scared to put him in the game .

Barett asks Cheeks about the big man camp in Las Vegas and even sports writers were talking about Zach and how hes in such great shape .

Cheeks said Zach is in such great shape he knows he has to keep working hard , He knows he has a great year last year but he cant think about that he just has to keep working hard .

Cheeks leaves show , Barett mentions the Zach situation and didnt ask Cheeks about it because nobody knows anything , he wasnt charged with anything seemed like the wrong place at the wrong time .


seg 3 - Ric Bucher joins the show talks about U.SA team 


seg 4 - Dan Dicau joins the show , Rice asks him about him being traded now being traded again .

Dan said it shows if youre not a top level player you can get traded anytime .

Hes excited about going to Dallas coach nelson has always given point guards freedom shooting 3 pointers , also said he went to Golden state and found a place to live .

Talk about the event Jammin against the darkness 
the event will be a fun and will have a message of hope that the lord jesus christ do in your life .

Luke Jackson , Jake Voskal , Freddie Jones , Michael Redd will all be at the event .


seg 5 - Talk about the Olympics and Yao Ming statment saying he shouldnt shave for 6 months if they didnt make it to the medal game .

seg 6 - Talk about Bobby Madenna will join the show in the 2nd hour , end of the 1st hour .


seg 7 - start of the 2nd hour , Barett talked about John Nash saying he called the agent of the point guard on the Lit international team , sorry I dont know how to spell his name.


Rice thinks the Mavs are a player now that have Dampier ,

Rice also says the blazers will have 22 million in cap space next year. 

Barett said capspace means nothing and Wheels talks about shooting is a problem in the nba and it showing from our team in the Olympics .

seg 8 - Talk about the Miami , Memphis rumor with Jason Willaims going to Miami and Eddie Jones going to Memphis .

Talk about Shareef who is also going into the last year of his contract and wont be able to show alot for a new contract coming off the bench .


seg 9 - Caller asking about Cheeks wanting a shooter , Wheels and the guys thinks Richie Frahm should help the blazers out alot John Nash has alot of faith in him .


seg 10 - Bobby Madenna the blazers strength and conditioning coach joins the show .

talk about the USA team and Barett goes back to something Ric Bucher said in one of the earlier segments about some guys might get injured during the season due to not taking time off .

Bobby said yes that can happen because when Steve Smith was with the blazers he got injured after coming back from the Olympics and thats when Bonzi took his spot .


Bobby said he is proud of everybody Qyntel is in good shape 

Bobby said Zach is in such great shape and has changed 

his diets and me and the staff sat down with him after 

the season and said you play to work to hard and its 

no reason youre body should look like this but he is so 

cosistant and you will be suprised to see him in October .


Talk about Gurgs , He is such a great person and works 

harder than any player , people like Sebastian are gonna love him .


seg 11 - Talk of the Olympics for being for really non sports fans 

Dave calls and talks about his love for shows like World 

Wide sports and more Olympic talk .


seg 12 - Talk more about teh Zach Randolph situation 

it will be more devolpments during the week 

He hasnt been charged with anything just seems to be 

at the wrong place at wrong time .




show ends


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks to blazer freak and to the people at kxl much props .

Hope you guys enjoyed the show , God bless


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Talk about the event Jammin against the darkness 
the event will be a fun and will have a message of hope that the lord jesus christ do in your life


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> that guy singing that damon song in the commerical is truly horrible


I agree. In fact, I called into the KXL feedback line and told them so. I encourage everyone else to do the same.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ebott</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. In fact, I called into the KXL feedback line and told them so. I encourage everyone else to do the same.



lol its very bad


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Scinos!*

Hey Scinos.. I found out the guy they were talking about.
Hoopshype.com 
Pero Cameron.

BFreak.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Scinos!*



> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Hey Scinos.. I found out the guy they were talking about.
> Hoopshype.com
> Pero Cameron.
> ...


I just heard it on the news here too, sounds like Larry Brown is in love with him. I guess he could make a wider version of Corliss with an outside shot. Good luck to him, hope he makes it. :yes:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ebott</b>!
> I agree. In fact, I called into the KXL feedback line and told them so. I encourage everyone else to do the same.


What company is the commercial for??


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> lol its very bad


Thanks for the recap Cimalee


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Hap is my hero!


Barrett thinks Hap is cute!



PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Barrett thinks Hap is cute!
> ...


no, Mike just knows my emails are what makes the show..........come to a grinding halt!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap, you should seriously try and get a position on courtside man. You'd be great, and I bet you knwo jsut as much, if not more abuot the Blazers than they do.

BFreak.


----------

